# Εκλεισε το ιστορικό βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας μετά από 128 χρόνια λειτουργίας



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Έκλεισε χθες Σάββατο 30 Μαρτίου 2013 μετά από 128 χρόνια λειτουργίας το ιστορικό βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας στην οδό Σόλωνος 60 στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.

Το βιβλιοπωλείο άνοιξε το 1885 και μεταφέρθηκε πριν από 21 χρόνια από την οδό Σταδίου στην οδό Σόλωνος. Μάλιστα η μετακόμισή του ήταν η αιτία να μεταφερθούν πολλά βιβλιοπωλεία στον συγκεκριμένο δρόμο, και τελικά η περιοχή να γίνει αυτή με τα περισσότερα βιβλιοπωλεία στην πρωτεύουσα.

Απετέλεσε στέκι συγγραφέων και βιβλιόφιλων πολιτικών και δημοσιογράφων όλα τα χρόνια και μέχρι σήμερα.

Από τους πιο ιστορικούς θαμώνες της Εστίας στη Σόλωνος υπήρξε ο Φρέντυ Γερμανός, που καθισμένος με τις ώρες στους χώρους ξεφύλλιζε βιβλία και έπιανε κουβέντα με όποιον τον πλησίαζε. Η Εστία αποτελούσε το δεύτερο «πνευματικό σπίτι» του, μετά το πρώτο που βρισκόταν λίγα μέτρα πιο πάνω στον ίδιο δρόμο. Για το λόγο αυτό με πρωτοβουλία του Δήμου Αθηναίου έξω από το βιβλιοπωλείο υπάρχει σχετική μαρμάρινη αναμνηστική πλάκα.

Οι εκδόσεις της Εστίας θα συνεχίσουν πάντως κανονικά την δραστηριότητά τους. 

Πηγή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Οι εκδόσεις της Εστίας θα συνεχίσουν πάντως κανονικά την δραστηριότητά τους.


Θα πληρώνουν; http://www.smed.gr/2011/03/blog-post_24.html


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Θα πληρώνουν; http://www.smed.gr/2011/03/blog-post_24.html



Καλή ερώτηση. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την απάντηση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Για τους "ιστορικούς" που δεν πρέπει να κλείνουν (ή, στο ποδόσφαιρο, να υποβιβάζονται — και εν γένει να αποκαθηλώνονται) έχω προσωπική άποψη ότι καλύτερα να κλείνουν. Ιδίως όταν το φέσι (όπως πχ σε μένα) το φόρεσαν πριν πέντε χρόνια, όταν υποτίθεται δεν υπήρχε κρίση κλπ κλπ. Συγκεκριμένες επιλογές φέρνουν τον καθένα μας όπου τον φέρνουν, κι όλοι μας είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Η κρίση στον εκδοτικό χωρο δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τη γενική κρίση. Εκδόσεις ΕΣΤΙΑ, τζίρος και κέρδη προ φόρων σε χιλιάδες ευρώ:

2000 1758 353
2001 1841 279
2002 2616 353
2003 2113 -14
2004 2538 -15
2005 2585 13
2006 1991 -8
2007 2500 57

The show must go on λένε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Ε ναι, τα ίδια και με μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία που δεν πλήρωναν (ή που σε δούλευαν) κλπ...


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Περίεργο που κάνει κάποιος δουλειά για οίκο που πέντε χρόνια δεν έχει κέρδη. Στην πιάτσα δεν προμηθεύεις με τα προϊόντα ή τις υπηρεσίες σου κάποιον που δε φαίνεται να τη βγάζει.

Αν είναι θέμα ελεύθερου χρόνου που διατίθενται να τον ρισκάρουν, να κάνουν έναν οίκο και να εκδίδουν μόνοι τους ευπώλητα από εξωτερικό. Τα ποσοστά θα είναι καλά, και αν μοιράζονται και τον κίνδυνο με συμμετοχή στα συνολικά κέρδη ανάλογα με την παραγωγικότητα του έτους, θα έχουν και μια κάποια ασφάλεια.


----------



## rogne (Mar 31, 2013)

Εννοείς προφανώς ότι δεν πρέπει ένας μεταφραστής να παίρνει δουλειές από εταιρείες που δεν παρουσιάζουν κέρδη, σωστά; Φαντάζομαι δηλαδή ότι και όσοι δουλεύουν μισθωτοί σε εταιρείες που δεν παρουσιάζουν κέρδη κάλλιο να παραιτηθούν; Και σε κάθε περίπτωση (μεταφραστών ή μισθωτών) να μη διαμαρτύρονται μετά, ε;

Ωραία ιδέα είναι αυτή με τον οίκο που λες. Πώς και δεν την έχει σκεφτεί κανένας από τους υπάρχοντες οίκους που δεν έχουν κέρδη;


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Προσωπικά δε θα έπιανα δουλειά σε εταιρία που δεν πάει καλά αν το συμβόλαιο έλεγε ότι θα πληρωθώ σε 12 ή 18 μήνες. Ο μεταφραστής είναι προμηθευτής χονδρικής οπότε θα ήταν καλό να παρακολουθεί την οικονομική κατάσταση των πελατών του, ακόμα και αν έχει δουλέψει μαζί τους χρόνια.

Στο μεταφρασμένο βιβλίο δεν υπάρχει κόστος ανάγνωσης (βλέπε slush pile), δεν υπάρχει κόστος ανάπτυξης, η επιλογή έργων είναι πολύ ευκολότερη, το μάρκετιν και το πακετάρισμα είναι έτοιμα, το ρίσκο είναι μικρό. Θεωρώ ότι η δουλειά που κάνει ο εκδότης είναι να ανακαλύπτει το έργο και να το κάνει προϊόν. Στην περίπτωση του μεταφρασμένου best-seller δεν τα κάνει αυτά τα πράγματα, και όλα τα άλλα τα κάνουν αλλοι για λογαριασμό του: μεταφραστής, επιμελητής, γραφίστας, χαρτέμπορος, τυπογράφος, διανομέας, βιβλιοπωλείο. Σε ένα μεταφρασμένο best-seller δεν υφίσταται εκδότης, πολλές φορές ούτε καν επενδυτής επειδή δουλεύει κατά κανόνα με δανεικά από τους προμηθευτές του.


----------



## rogne (Mar 31, 2013)

Από τους "προμηθευτές χονδρικής" μέχρι τα "μεταφρασμένα best-seller χωρίς εκδότες", το όλο σκεπτικό σου με ξεπερνά κατά πολύ...

ΥΓ. Επί του θέματος του νήματος, εκδόσεις και βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας ήταν χωριστές επιχειρήσεις εδώ και καιρό. Σχετικά με το βιβλιοπωλείο, ένα πιο αρμόδιο λινκ είναι αυτό: http://bookworker.wordpress.com/2012/11/


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

rogne said:


> Από τους "προμηθευτές χονδρικής" μέχρι τα "μεταφρασμένα best-seller χωρίς εκδότες", το όλο σκεπτικό σου με ξεπερνά κατά πολύ...



Rogne, νά 'ξερες η διάχυτη ειρωνεία πόσο ξεπερνά εμένα:) Έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη για το τι είναι εκδότης. Άλλοι θεωρούν εκδότη αυτόν που πληρώνουν να "εκδώσει" το βιβλίο τους, αυτόν που διαθέτει για κατέβασμα το αρχείο τους, αυτόν που απλά το τυπώνει, κοκ. Για μένα, εκδότης είναι αυτός που ανακαλύπτει ένα έργο και αποφασίζει να επενδύσει σε αυτό. Αυτός για τον οποίο λέμε: Ήταν ο εκδότης του τάδε συγγραφέα. Ο Γεωργιάδης δεν είναι ο εκδότης του Ησίοδου και o Μεγαπάνος δεν είναι o εκδότης της Ayn Rand. H Audiovisual δεν εκδίδει τα έργα του Οrson Welles παρότι πλήρωσε για δικαιώματα, υποτιτλισμό, παραγωγή και κυκλοφορία του dvd.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ τα φέσια που 'χω φάει απ' όλους αυτούς τα 'χω φάει ως εκδότης. Μόλις έπαιρνα βέβαια γραμμή πως κάποιος πήγαινε να με ρίξει τον έκοβα, αλλά και πάλι έχω μπόλικες δαγκωματιές που μου 'χουν κάνει να επιδείξω.


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τέλος πάντων, εγώ τα φέσια που 'χω φάει απ' όλους αυτούς τα 'χω φάει ως εκδότης. Μόλις έπαιρνα βέβαια γραμμή πως κάποιος πήγαινε να με ρίξει τον έκοβα, αλλά και πάλι έχω μπόλικες δαγκωματιές που μου 'χουν κάνει να επιδείξω.



Υπάρχει γενικά πληροφόρηση μεταξύ σας για το ποιος έχει σταματήσει να πληρώνει; Τειρεσία έπρεπε να έχετε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Οι εκδότες είχαν σύστημα αλληλοπληροφόρησης παλιά ('75-85, υποθέτω, τότε που 'παιζε πολύ η συναλλαγματική· αυτά κι εγώ από παλιούς τα 'μαθα). Αλλά η αγορά είναι μικρή, όταν κάτι βρομίσει μαθαίνεται. Δλδ και τα λουκέτα ήταν αναμενόμενα επειδή η στάση πληρωμών είχε γίνει πολύ νωρίτερα, και τώρα συζητιέται το ποιοι είναι στη σειρά για φούντο.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 11, 2013)

Μία σύνοψη όλου του νήματος.

Προσωπικά, πάντως, μου'χε κάνει εντύπωση που δεν γράφτηκαν οι γνωστές ελεγείες για την παρακμή του πολιτισμού (ο Ξυδάκης εξαιρείται) και αντιμετωπίστηκε το όλο πράγμα με τέτοια απαξίωση (κοινώς, θάφτηκε ταχέως). Μάλλον ήταν πρακτικοί οι λόγοι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2013)

Και ξανανοίγει, μαζί με άλλα βιβλιοπωλεία.

http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=520537


----------

